# Real "old-school" prohormones, still available?



## CaptainNapalm (May 31, 2010)

I recall in 2000 when I was getting serious about lifting, prohormone products were extremely popular.  I know they were legal in the United States until a ban took place in 2004.  They were never legal in Canada but just about any GNC or supplement store you'd walk into and ask the manager or sales guy if he has anything stronger he'd ask you if you're a cop and then open a safe with readily available androstenedione products that were obviously not advertised.  So I'm wondering, are any of these products still available for sale? Are they (or any variations there of) legal in the States? I'm talking about: 4-androstenedione, 4-androstenediol, 19-norandrostenedione, 19-norandrostenediol, 1-androstenediol, 1,4-androstenedione, and so forth. Out of curiosity, I was looking for these things online today and see so many companies advertising natural alternatives or should I say "legal" alternatives to these prohormones, makes me wonder if anyone still sells the real deal? What's the scoop on these things and where can one get them, if at all? Apologies if this is a dumb question but I'm really out of the loop with this stuff.


----------



## MDR (Jun 1, 2010)

Not too much.  I got some original pre 2005 ban stuff from a friend, and he'd stored them properly, so despite being way out of date, they worked very well.  IMHO the designer market is pretty much dead after this last ban.  A couple of useful things still out there, but designer orals are very hard on your body, and not really worth the risk if you can get the real deal.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah that's what I figured.  I found a link to this:

Ephedra, Ephedrine, BodyBuilding Supplements, L-Arginine, Tongkat Ali, GABA, Androstenediol

Now normally, I have a good sense for bullshit and if a company is trying to promote a legal alternative to andro but in this particular ad I just don't see any indication that this isn't the andro product that was banned.  Am I missing something? Is this a knock off? If not, how can you advertise something that's illegal? They use the exact name without variation (I'm aware of companies trying to flip a single letter to make it sound like the real deal but it's not the case here).  What's the scoop?


----------

